# Need some advice before I pull my hair out!



## ndenison (Jan 5, 2016)

So while driving my 2003 murano it suddenly would not go forward with the pedal floored. RPM's shot up to the red and no acceleration. Pulled to the side of the road, shut it off and restarted. It would advance forward but not shift seem to shift. I had it towed home and read the codes, getting P1715, P1778, P1700. I have had some troubles with sensors on my jeep and this felt like a sensor malfunction. So after researching I believe it may be the input speed sensor that is the problem. HOwever, Nissan has several names from primary to input speed sensor to secondary and Im confused. I thought it was located on the left front side behind the drivers side wheel area but cant find it!! its driving me nuts, can someone please help me or give me advice? Much appreciated!!
Nikki


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Usually you'll find a bad TCM when you see these codes. It could also be harness or connectors, but usually TCM. Only way to be sure is to have access to a factory service manual, a capable scan tool and follow the diagnostic procedures for the given codes. I'm aware of the speed sensor issues on Chrysler/Dodge/Jeep vehicles, but comparing a Chrysler transmission to a Nissan CVT really is apples to oranges.


----------



## ndenison (Jan 5, 2016)

OK thanks for the reply Is there a code that is triggered for the actual TCM?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There might be but I don't remember. Those are pretty common codes for the Murano. If you Google "Nissan Murano" with those codes, you'll find a lot of codes. A lot of CVT's were replaced with those codes but didn't always fix the problem until the TCM was replaced. Unfortunately, your vehicle isn't covered under the Nissan extended CVT warranty if I'm not mistaken.


----------

